# vpsBoard Top Providers of 2014 voting.



## MannDude (Dec 18, 2014)

It's hard to believe that 2014 is almost over, and with that comes the first annual 'Provider of the year' polling. We've seen some great up and comers this year that have been making a splash in the industry as well as have been treated by the many tried and true established options as well. Although there are many great and solid hosting options, only one can be named the top provider of 2014.

The rules are simple and straight forward, there is no need for this to be complicated. If your account was created before _right now_, you can vote. If your account was created _after right now_, you can not vote.

You have 5 points, you can assign them as you see fit. For example:


Host A - 3 points
Host B - 1 point
Host C - 1 point

or any variation of the above. 1 point to 5 hosts, or 5 points to 1 host. They're your points, assign them however you wish. Out of votes but still want to show your support? Honorable Mentions will also be accepted.  The top 5 Honorable Mention providers will receive a shout-out in the announcement thread!"

The voting officially ends on December 31st at 11:59PM (EST). Any vote casted after this time will not be counted.

The winner will be announced within the following day.

Q.) I own multiple brands, will votes between them all be grouped towards the one parent?

A.) No. Each individual brand will be counted separately.

Q.) Can I ask customers for votes on social media?

A.) Yes, of course. That's fine. This comes but once a year so feel free to ask for support from your customer-base to be crowned the 'top provider of 2014'

Q.) What do I get if my company wins?

A.) Bragging rights for an entire year of being voted the top provider! Okay, how about one free 125X125 banner ad for six months (Cash Value: $270). Don't have a 125X125 banner ad? No worries, I'll throw in $100 towards media creation for the designer of your choice and a custom title under your name that proudly proclaims you were the vpsBoard 2014 provider of the year (Cash value: Priceless)

Q.) Can providers vote for themselves?

A.) That's just tacky. I'm going to have to say.. 'No'.

Questions? Let me know and I'll add the question and answer to the section above.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh yay. I assume this is the thread to vote in?

RamNode - 3 points

SecureDragon - 2 points

Omg. RamNode is in the lead.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> Oh yay. I assume this is the thread to vote in?


Yep, right thread.


----------



## rmlhhd (Dec 18, 2014)

BuyVM - 2


RamNode - 2


Zare - 1


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh fun...   I'd vote for Vultr, but not happy with a provider that runs NO RAID, RAID-0, or RAID-1. (BA-DUM!).

So I am thin on providers this yeah, as I've purged most of them.  Too many invoices and too many issues with many of them.

My list.... and I am sticking to VPS offers here...

BuyVM  - 3 points 

What can I say about BuyVM?  Tons of free features and useful addons you want.   Still enjoying that flat rate annual plan. Anycast.... yeah... bigger filtering pipes....  You get the point.

Wable - 1 point 

Incero's rebranded eduvps aka Wable is pretty alright.  Nice to have pooled resources and be able to shuffle those and deploy new containers as-needed.  It's OpenVZ with the panel feature jazz that just resonates with me.  Nice clean environment for development and clean instances as-needed.

DigitalOcean - 1 point

Multiple locations, deploy on demand as needed.   Downside in my mind?  KVM which means higher cost point per container.  Used them for a long time as clean environment for dev.  Still have a lingering instance out there. Pretty strong network in NYC.

Commonality?  They all have custom panels.

Honorable mention: Crissic Solutions.    I have a remote desktop there and it's darn good, real stable, works fast and always works when I need it.


----------



## Mid (Dec 18, 2014)

I do not frequent (very often) this forum, but I haven't seen anybody from ramnode on this forum and yet many seem to love it, they never seem to care about vpsB! ?. (I guess even the oldest guy (Aldyric?; sorry I can't remember exact name) belongs to BuyVM  )

there isn't any poll attached to the thread? (MannDude, do you manually calculate reading each post?)

why not have polls every quarter like LET does?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 18, 2014)

Cloudshards - 3

Best support team which always tell me to "try now".

Waveride - 2

Most premium provider who provided premium services at an amazingly affordable yet premium price.

HM: BuyVM, Crissic Solutions


----------



## sv01 (Dec 18, 2014)

RamNode 2

IntoVPS 1

BuyVM 1

DigitalOcean 1

Vultr -1 (just like drmike said)

I only listed VPS not my Dedi


----------



## MannDude (Dec 18, 2014)

Mid said:


> I do not frequent (very often) this forum, but I haven't seen anybody from ramnode on this forum and yet many seem to love it, they never seem to care about vpsB! ?. (I guess even the oldest guy (Aldyric?; sorry I can't remember exact name) belongs to BuyVM  )
> 
> there isn't any poll attached to the thread? (MannDude, do you manually calculate reading each post?)
> 
> why not have polls every quarter like LET does?


@Nick_A owns RamNode and he's a vpsBoard member.

Quarterly polls are too frequent in my opinion and that's more of LET's thing anyhow. 

I'll calculate the votes manually as well, a poll would be a lot of effort to include all the providers someone may want to vote for and then audit it to make sure those who voted were legit, etc. Much easier this way.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 18, 2014)

My humble vote:


3 BuyVM

1 Incero (Backupsy to be specific)
1 HostHatch
*Honourable mention:* Dr.Server; RamNode; Makonix.

Ya, that is it.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 18, 2014)

2 Catalysthost
2 Ramnode
1 Secure Dragon
HM: OpenITC and Yourserver.


----------



## serverian (Dec 18, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> My humble vote:
> 
> 
> 3 BuyVM
> ...


Erm, Incero != Backupsy


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 18, 2014)

VPS providers only...

*CloudVPS.com* 2  <-- reliability, scalability, openstack, private networking, custom openstack interface,high availability, free global CDN, private networking, clusters, load balancing, ip failover, big open source supporters, bla bla bla

*UltraVPS.eu* 2  <--the .eu one owned by ProviderService not the .com one owned by VersaWeb  like all ProviderService brands it's reliable and just works

*RunAbove* 1 <-openstack nova KVM plus things you won't find at DigitalOcean or Vultr like their SailAbove docker solution, and instances with IBM Power8 processors, etc.  surprisingly reliable for something that is basically still in beta. _ Points deducted because Oles might change his mind tomorrow and convert RunAbove's offices into a taco stand._

honorable mentions in absolutely no order:

*VPS.co.za* -reliable Xen in Cape Town, I've used them for almost 2 years

*VPS.us* -reliable Xen in Rotterdam, I've used them for 1 1/2 years

*CloudFlow* -great knowledgeable support (_a key factor when the buggy OnApp is involved_), high availability, KVM, great network ...from SeFlow in Milan

*Prometeus *-reliability, Xen and KVM, currently have a Xen VPS in India and an IWStack KVM in Texas

*GreenQloud* - Iceland, custom panel built on top of cloudstack, plus a custom dropbox-like file storage/sharing system called StorageQloud..._points deducted for the annoying hipster "CO2 saved this year meter" in their panel_.._.a little too "green" for me. _(see image below)

*Vultr* - reliability, locations, performance and CPU power, KVM..._points deducted because they're from Jersey but points added because I'm one of the few people who enjoy DaveA's sense of humor._

*Nephoscale* -custom panel, in house developed custom cloud solution NephOS, 10 Gbps, SSD, KVM, reliable ...San Jose...owned by Silicon Valley Hosting who have been around since the mid 90's, most of Nephoscale's development/management team formerly worked at GoGrid

*Edis* -locations (I currently have VPS in Hong Kong and Moscow), KVM, company had a rough patch at beginning of year due to illnesses/turnover but reliability is back to normal

*HostVirtual* -reliability, locations, excellent support (fastest response times anywhere), and great network, Xen

*Backupsy* - extremely reliable and no downtime when I used them (_I'm backing everything up to dedis now so no longer using but definitely recommended_)

What do all 13 have in common? Do you see the word OpenVZ in any of my descriptions?  Didn't f**king think so..  What else do they have in common?  I rarely, if ever, have to open a support ticket at most of these providers...some of them I've been with over a year and have never opened a ticket

-------------------

_GreenQloud panel CO2  meter_...



off topic but...



> I'd vote for Vultr, but not happy with a provider that runs NO RAID, RAID-0, or RAID-1. (BA-DUM!).


In the past year I've had lengthy downtime due to drive/RAID controller problems at providers like Iniz who use 12-disc RAID10 arrays and I had total data loss (_it was only a backup FTP service and I have several backup servers but.._.) when Prometeus' RAID enabled backup service server at Leaseweb started eating and corrupting discs last month...I've yet to have any disc related problems or downtime at Vultr since they launched.  Vultr does have a very cheap automated backup addon (from $1 a month)...and everyone who uses any provider should also be making their own offsite backups regardless of whether the provider has RAID

tl;dr CVPS/BlueVM/123Systems/GVH have RAID10 and I'd choose Vultr with its unknown RAID status over any of the #winning crew any day


----------



## Leyton (Dec 18, 2014)

*RamNode - 1:* _Solid service over many years, with great support._

*VPSDime - 1:* _One of the best large-RAM providers I've used, though I don't use them as frequently as others._

*QuickPacket - 1:* _Run a couple of dedicated servers over there, network is great, not had any hardware problems, and support have been fantastic - very helpful when I moved over from CaliHop._

*SecureDragon - 1: *_Used one of their annual plans for ages, and have known Joe for a while, he runs a stellar service._

*Prometeus - 1: *_Tried and tested, both their standard and Overzold offerings are great, but I only actively use their standard plans, which have been stable as any in the past 2 years or so._
 
---
 
*HM: *DigitalOcean, Backupsy, Iniz, Online.net


----------



## Licensecart (Dec 18, 2014)

FreshRoastedHosting - 3 points
TheSkySpace - 1 point
SpaceWeb - 1 point


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2014)

Mid said:


> there isn't any poll attached to the thread? (MannDude, do you manually calculate reading each post?)
> 
> why not have polls every quarter like LET does?


I am pretty good at calculating public totals   

Quarterly polls are just blah...  not really enough time between them to matter much.


----------



## Geek (Dec 18, 2014)

Secure Dragon: 4
Been a little over a year now. Freaking awesome containers. Other than kernel updates, not even a blip of downtime I can think of whatsoever.


BuyVM: 1
I haven't had a container over there too terribly long but I felt they deserved more than an honorable mention. So far it's been an extremely stable and optimal environment that's performed very well. If I'd been using them longer I'm sure I'd have left a higher number.


----------



## 764664 (Dec 18, 2014)

Prometeus 1

Inception Hosting 1

DigitalOcean 1

online.net 1

Linode 1


----------



## Mid (Dec 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> @Nick_A owns RamNode and he's a vpsBoard member.
> 
> Quarterly polls are too frequent in my opinion and that's more of LET's thing anyhow.
> 
> I'll calculate the votes manually as well, a poll would be a lot of effort to include all the providers someone may want to vote for and then audit it to make sure those who voted were legit, etc. Much easier this way.


The reason I haven't recognized him so far is probably because he doesn't have a professional signature (as buyvm does). Probably, it appeared to me like Nick being a happy customer of ramnode.  

Nick: aren't you missing something that the buyvm guys are gaining? 



drmike said:


> I am pretty good at calculating public totals


Ya, if I remember right, you were the one who put up LET poll results I think even before they finished it.

And, yes I understand the voting (and the result) is public and transparent.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 18, 2014)

4 - Cloudshards

1 - Wable


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello,

This year has been a great year for my company to, but this would not be possible without some companies that my company works with.

The following companies deserve an Honorable Mention and a few votes:

*MyRSK *is the company that allowed us early this year to go to the next level, we have some servers with them that support our services. When we need something from them, we just contact them through their ticket system or skype, and I should expect an almost instant response to our questions. During this year I would say that my company and MyRSK's company developed a friendship, since we already discuss in development projects with each others.

*BuyVM* is a company that we start working with in the past 4 or 5 months, I have spoken with @Aldryic C'boas sometimes regarding some issues, and I have always opened tickets with BuyVM and @Aldryic C'boas answers me within minutes or seconds after I press the "Submit" button.

*INIZ *& *VPSDime * are the other companies that we worked with this year, the service has been outstanding and I think we only opened 1 ticket with them this year.

Now to the votes (don't forget to open the YouTube video while reading the votes):


MyRSK - 2
BuyVM - 1
INIZ - 1
VPSDime - 1
*Merry Christmas & an Happy New Year *- from WebUp 24/7​


----------



## vld (Dec 18, 2014)

RamNode - 5

Honorable Mentions: BuyVM, KnightSwarm, Hostigation, newHOST


----------



## AnthonySmith (Dec 18, 2014)

1) RackSRV - 3

2) CloudShards - 2


----------



## Amitz (Dec 18, 2014)

2 Points to Prometeus


2 Points to Backupsy


1 Point to Wable


I do not have so many VPS anymore since powerful dedicated servers became affordable. However, Prometeus and Backupsy did never let me down and Wable is doing a good job since several months now.


HM: vStoike.ru - Nice little VPS in Saint Petersburg for a real good price with good uptime.


----------



## mojeda (Dec 18, 2014)

BuyVM - 2 pts - BuyVM continues to make their service stand out with features one would not expect for the price offered such as a in-house control panel (Stallion), anycast on a budget, ddos protection, shared mysql, etc.
RamNode - 2 pts - RamNode still offers high quality servers for their price, been with them for a long time and very rarely do I have any issues!
Backupsy - 1 pts - Backupsy is a great option for offloading backups or if you need high storage needs. I have never particularly experienced any downtime and Disk I/O as well as network throughput is always top notch.
I wish I could give everyone 2 points


----------



## scott2020 (Dec 18, 2014)

BuyVM = 2

Crissic = 2

Anynode = 1


----------



## toadyus (Dec 18, 2014)

2 - Ramnode

1 - Fliphost

1 - MyRsk

1 - BuyVM

I rely on all of the companies above to provide myself and others with a service that is as most of them will say is Legendary!!


----------



## Nyr (Dec 18, 2014)

1- Online.net: great commercial strategy to get known which will probably pay out on the long term.

1- SecureDragon: reliable services over the years at a ridiculous price mark. They keep adding nice features too.

1- Bandwagon Host: dirt cheap but reliable OVZ.

1- Prometeus: reliable service, their cloud is nice and pretty cheap too.

1- GinerNet: no one could get a reliable VPS in Spain before without paying 10x more.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 18, 2014)

I suppose I'll vote to. These are listed in no particular order as these are all providers I've chosen to use for vpsBoard and the same providers I vote for any time the option comes up and are ones I'd feel comfortable recommending to anyone:


*Hostigation* - I don't know if Tim ever sleeps or if he's even a real human. Super fast support the few times I've had to submit a ticket and a rock-solid VPS - 1PT
*AnyNode* - Another rock-solid VPS from a provider that deserves more praise. I like the Michigan location too, not as common as others. Great server for my needs and I like the simple and easy to use custom control panel. - 1PT
*BuyVM *- Of course, BuyVM too! Solid service, active in this community, implementing new awesome features at little or no cost to end-user and nice guys. - 1PT
*DigitalOcean* - Honestly, I've not fussed with any of the other 'cloud' providers. DO has done me good and has some great features. Couple network issues but they announce them. - 1PT
*SecureDragon* - I really like their custom control panel, Wyvern. It's nice seeing providers demonstrate their ability to do something unique. It's simple and works and has some neat features. The VPS is rarely ever used but solid when needed, and I'm sure remains solid when not in use (I don't monitor it's uptime since it's just a random dev server)

Honorable mentions and other thoughts: RamNode. It's RamNode. Nick is a nice guy and runs a solid service. Several production VMs there all operating smoothly. Only reason it's getting a HM and not a point above is because I only had 5 points to give and I really like SecureDragon's custom control panel even though the VPS I have with them is non-production. I like custom panels, what can I say? I know Hostigation doesn't run a custom panel but Tim has seriously responded to tickets in a minute or two. It's scary.


----------



## bellicus (Dec 18, 2014)

*RamNode [3] *- Fast support & network. great machines for my heavy use MySQL Server with replication (All locations).

*Crissic [1]* - Awesome network, and Skylar goes beyond the call of duty once and while.

*Vultr [1]* - Great place to host community servers.

Honorable Mentions: BuyVM, SecureDragon, QPS


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

Mid said:


> Ya, if I remember right, you were the one who put up LET poll results I think even before they finished it.


I can never get enough of you @drmike. For some reason I actually found this very amusing and literally burst into laughter.


----------



## clarity (Dec 18, 2014)

BuyVM - 1

SecureDragon - 1

CatlystHost - 3


----------



## Nett (Dec 18, 2014)

BuyVM - 2 Everything is just so good there 

HostUS - 2 Good performance

Crissic - 1 had a few network / support issues

I was going to vote for Vultr but they were reluctant on disclosing some information about their networks / hardware.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Dec 18, 2014)

SecureDragon - 5

It's hard to go wrong, solid services, great pricing, and reliable network.

Iniz - HM

NY servers not located in Buffalo


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 18, 2014)

*Linode - 3        *Worked for me, worked well, no regret for pricing.

*Ramnode - 2*   The go-to provider for slightly less monthly expenses.

HM:

Crissic: Comfortably accommodated OpenVZ. 

Runabove: A much better impression in VM hosting than their OVH Classic range.

RIJX: My $5/yr server is still running, and running well with 2 IPs. Deserve a HM just for that


----------



## spry (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad to see yearly voting/poll being initiated on vpsBoard.


BuyVM — 3 points 
RamNode — 2 points 
Needless to say. Both providers execute a solid service, good performance and reliable customer service. I appreciate the fact that they are informative and actively interacting with customers/public via Social Media, such as Twitter. They are a knowledgeable bunch too. Without a doubt, top on my list. 
 
Honorable Mention: anyNode & SecureDragon


----------



## yylzcom (Dec 18, 2014)

Hostigation/highspeedweb - 3 points
Ramnode - 1 point
Buyvm - 1 point


----------



## Darwin (Dec 19, 2014)

Online.net - 3


Ramnode - 1


BuyVM - 1


Vultr - 0 (number of times they were transparent, number of times the owner was a nice guy, and probably the type of raid they are running)


----------



## Amitz (Dec 19, 2014)

Darwin said:


> Vultr - 0 (number of times they were transparent, number of times the owner was a nice guy, and probably the type of raid they are running)


That was funny!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 19, 2014)

Darwin said:


> Vultr - 0 (number of times they were transparent, number of times the owner was a nice guy, and probably the type of raid they are running)


LOL. Voting this for the epic post of 2014.


----------



## ParkInHost (Dec 19, 2014)

Parkinhost : 5


----------



## Darwin (Dec 19, 2014)

ParkInHost said:


> Parkinhost : 5


You didn't even take some time to read the first post don't you?


----------



## bhudu (Dec 19, 2014)

parkinhost :5


----------



## tonyg (Dec 19, 2014)

^^ dude you are dense!


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 19, 2014)

^^ tried Porkinhost.  They gave me cooties.  Never again!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2014)

I smell a ban coming.


----------



## JahAGR (Dec 19, 2014)

BuyVM - 2

CatalystHost - 2

VPSDime - 1

HM: VStoike, Vultr


----------



## switsys (Dec 19, 2014)

ParkInHost said:


> Parkinhost : 5





bhudu said:


> parkinhost :5


LOL! This is definitely among the MOST stupid shills I've ever seen ANYONE try to pull off.


----------



## switsys (Dec 19, 2014)

OnePoundWebHosting:    2

InceptionHosting:              1

Ginernet:                           1

MyCustomHosting:           1

 

Honourable mentions: Crissic Solutions, BandwagonHost


----------



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorted.


----------



## souen (Dec 19, 2014)

Yourserver - 3

Inception Hosting - 2

HM: MyCustomHosting, Host Nun


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 20, 2014)

3 - Ramnode

2- KnownHost


----------



## trvz (Dec 20, 2014)

Online.net: 3 - for their cloud and personal range

Waveride: 2 - for not making me subsidize noob support

Linode: HM - for being boring


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Dec 20, 2014)

YourServer: 1

CatalystHost: 1

VPSDime: 1

QuickPacket: 1

BuyVM: 1


----------



## Ruchirablog (Dec 23, 2014)

Ramnode - 5


----------



## marrco (Dec 23, 2014)

Among the many good providers i'm using i decided to divide my votes among one European and one American:

Prometeus - 4 points


SecureDragon - 1 point


----------



## zafouhar (Dec 23, 2014)

RamNode has 5 points from me for a stable service.


----------



## danielm (Dec 23, 2014)

*RamNode*: 3 - Great service, great network (NYC), no problems. Nick is a great guy and its always a pleasure doing business with him.

*Crissic*: 2 - Great prices, great service, great network.

Honorable Mention: *DigitalOcean* - Have a number of VM's kept with them for business and personal uses, never had any issues with them, but RamNode and Crissic are more deserving of my votes.


----------



## ranpha (Dec 23, 2014)

BuyVM: 2. Have my first ever VPS with them years ago and that one still going strong even after several migrations.

SecureDragon: 1. Allows me to switch between multiple DCs, depending on the mood of my ISP. Vywern is also awesome.

VMBox: 1. Support can be slow (compared to the two mentioned above), but the VPS is solid.

Kimsufi: 1. Works very well as a seedbox.


----------



## Nick_A (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, haven't been on in a while and missed this thread. Thanks to everyone so far!

@Mid - Please see below.


----------



## shahrul (Dec 24, 2014)

Ramnode - 2

BuyVM - 2

Crissic - 1


----------



## HDPIXEL (Dec 24, 2014)

RamNode - 2

 

Prometeus - 2


DigitalOcean - 1 



Thank You


----------



## bizzard (Dec 25, 2014)

BuyVM - 2

Crissic - 2

RamNode - 1

HM: INIZ


----------



## perennate (Dec 25, 2014)

*RamNode*: 1; reliable and fast instances, usually get email notifications when there is a problem, friendly staff, several locations
*OVH*: 1; included DDoS filtering that usually works decently; although have had some long downtime periods recently; BHS support is helpful, IE/UK not so much
*Linode*: 1; for their Japan location
*Vultr*: 1; would use them more if they had DDoS filtering and were more transparent, but still provides good performance and I haven't had issues with them yet; their support from my experience is also friendly, which is surprising since the owner is objectively an asshole
*Backupsy*: 1; almost forgot about this one, use it for... backups

Honorable mention stuff


*vstoike.ru*: network isn't stable enough for my originally intended application, but nice VPS in Russia
*Torqhost*: decent performance and stability in Estonia near Russia
*InfraCloud*: QuadraNet is great
*Digital Ocean*: good
*VaporNode*: solid dedicated server hosting in Chicago (nice central U.S. location)
*RansomIT*: Australia
*BuyVM*: shiny panel and features
*iwStack*: cheap cloud hosting in Europe


----------



## Tux (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, haven't really been active here in a while...


RamNode - 3 points. Nick is still running a quite reliable ship other than some (very occasional) hiccups.
DigitalOcean - 1 point. They're okay, I don't really use their services except when I need a lot of memory like right this instant for a few hours/days.
Backupsy - 1 point. I cancelled my services with them a while ago, but my Denver VPS was quite reliable. Currently on a Chicago VPS, but I gave a point to DigitalOcean as Backupsy is using ColoCrossing...
Dishonorable Mention: Vultr (although the Atlanta VPS I had was... okay)

Honorable Mention: BuyVM (still don't have any services with them), Linode (I'd like to migrate to them from RamNode)


----------



## AndrewM (Dec 25, 2014)

5 - BuyVM

Picked up a KVM storage in LV, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Sonic (Dec 25, 2014)

Linode 1 

Weloveservers 1

Inception Hosting 1

VPSDime 1

HostUS 1

HM:

BuyVM

DigitalOcean

Online.net

OVH

Crissic


----------



## comXyz (Dec 26, 2014)

@GoodHosting is no longer around here, but I still vote for him.

GoodHosting - 1

MyCustomHosting - 1

BoltVM - 1

Online.net - 2


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 28, 2014)

Keep em coming!


----------



## MikeIn (Dec 28, 2014)

Prometeus 2
Online.net 2 (Can it be accepted? ATM I do not own any plan)


----------



## camarg (Dec 28, 2014)

Ramnode - 2

Onepoundwebhosting - 1

Online.net - 1

ovh/kimsufi - 1


----------



## gxbfxvar (Dec 28, 2014)

Waveride.at - 3

MiniVPS.co.uk - 1

MyCustomHosting - 1

HM: Edis.at - I am still amazed how stable my dedicated server has been there.


----------



## tr1cky (Dec 30, 2014)

Bandwagonhost - 5


----------



## yomero (Dec 30, 2014)

2. InceptionHosting

2. FanaticalVPS

1. BuyVM

I don't have enough points to give. There are a lot of underrated providers also.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Dec 30, 2014)

RamNode - 5


----------



## Luke (Dec 30, 2014)

Crissic - 2

MyCustomHosting - 2

Wable - 1


----------



## Wild1145 (Dec 30, 2014)

Superior Networks - 5


----------



## myhken (Dec 30, 2014)

iwStack.com -3 points

DigitalOcean - 1 points

Vultr.com - 1 points


----------



## dave (Dec 30, 2014)

SecureDragon - 5 points


----------



## FrankZappa (Dec 30, 2014)

BuyVm  -     2 points

RamNode - 1 point

Crissic  -     1 point

Dr Server - 1 point


----------



## kpmedia (Dec 30, 2014)

I mostly use premium hosts like LiquidWeb, EuroVPS, etc. But this place is all about budget hosts. And when it comes to quality hosting for pennies on the dollar, nobody beats BuyVM.

*BuyVM - 5*

Not just that, but Adrylic and Francisco are some of the nicest hosting owners I've ever come across. No BS, always friendly, and to me personally they've been quite helpful in the past.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 30, 2014)

hostigation:  1

ramnode:     1

vultr:             1

DO:               1

ramhost        1

Not one host really stands out, if its not one thing it's another...oh well.


----------



## zed (Dec 30, 2014)

MannDude said:


> The rules are simple and straight forward, there is no need for this to be complicated.


so simple i'm not sure what i'm voting for -- providers of what? i assumed vps but reading thru the 1st page i see some names i didn't know did vps, so asking before deciding on my votes.


----------



## Sam (Dec 30, 2014)

VPSDime: 2 Points

Crissic: 3 Points

Both great providers.


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 30, 2014)

2 - NoDistro

2 - BuyVM

1- Secure Dragon


----------



## Munzy (Dec 30, 2014)

1 - Catalysthost for being just plain awesome!

1 - Catalysthost for having friendlist support!

1- Catalysthost for always providing what they advertise!

1- Catalysthost for always having an open line of communication!

1- Catalysthost for having a guy with arp running the joint!


----------



## fahad (Dec 30, 2014)

Inception-1
Digitalocean-1
CrissicSolution -2
XVMLabs-1


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 30, 2014)

Linode 2

RamNode 1

DigitalOcean 1

BuyVM 1


----------



## sysfu (Dec 30, 2014)

4 - VULTR

1 - Luna Node


----------



## fcfc (Dec 30, 2014)

NFOServers - 3

RamNode - 2

BuyVM - 1


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2014)

fcfc said:


> NFOServers - 3
> 
> RamNode - 2
> 
> BuyVM - 1


You know what.  I recently tried NFOServers and they're not bad.  If I remember correctly they're in the Internap Datacenters.  Easy to use, support was great, Definitely an interesting service that's focused/geared towards Gameserver Hosting.  I'm kinda surprised though that they don't offer DDoS Protection.  I mean they have checks and stuff in place but last I talked to them it was mostly software level stuff (iptables and host-node levels).


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 30, 2014)

Do not use the others so can't vote on them opcorn:

guess the votes only goes for the ones that advertise the most. LOL Will see how many are around in a few years.


----------



## fcfc (Dec 30, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> You know what.  I recently tried NFOServers and they're not bad.  If I remember correctly they're in the Internap Datacenters.  Easy to use, support was great, Definitely an interesting service that's focused/geared towards Gameserver Hosting.  I'm kinda surprised though that they don't offer DDoS Protection.  I mean they have checks and stuff in place but last I talked to them it was mostly software level stuff (iptables and host-node levels).


Their DDoS mitigation is actually quite incredible for the price. They don't advertise themselves as a "DDoS protected" host because they don't want to make any guarantees as far as filtering/mitigation goes and they don't want people to sign up with them expecting anything as far as protection goes but they normally mitigate everything thrown our way unless its an insanely large attack that exceeds their capacity at that specific facility. In the 2+ years i've been with them i've probably had somewhere in the range of 60+ attacks on my 8 servers that i've been notified of by them and they've handled basically all of them with zero issue except for a few exceptionally large ones that forced them to null-route.

Between their amazing support staff, the features they provide in their control panel (it's honestly ugly as fuck IMO but has some pretty cool stuff such as being able to transfer your server between all of their locations etc) and just overall uptime and quality, they're easily my favorite provider.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2014)

fcfc said:


> Their DDoS mitigation is actually quite incredible for the price. They don't advertise themselves as a "DDoS protected" host because they don't want to make any guarantees as far as filtering/mitigation goes but they normally mitigate everything thrown our way unless its an insanely large attack that exceeds their capacity at that specific facility.
> 
> They're my favorite provider by far to be honest.


Mhm yeah they did stress that they don't specifically advertise it.  But from me talking with them (granted I fortunately haven't tested out the DDoS "protection" they have) as far as I can tell their capacity is 2Gbps and is configured at the node-side with software (iptables).  But of course because you've said you've had the opportunity to test their DDoS mitigation abilities, it makes me wonder haha.  

I personally really enjoyed my NFOServers VPS.  I mean it's not the cheapest one available but it's a dedicated CPU core and you know you're getting your money's worth.  Also the 20% off for switching providers doesn't hurt either hehe.


----------



## fcfc (Dec 30, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Mhm yeah they did stress that they don't specifically advertise it.  But from me talking with them (granted I fortunately haven't tested out the DDoS "protection" they have) as far as I can tell their capacity is 2Gbps and is configured at the node-side with software (iptables).  But of course because you've said you've had the opportunity to test their DDoS mitigation abilities, it makes me wonder haha.
> 
> I personally really enjoyed my NFOServers VPS.  I mean it's not the cheapest one available but it's a dedicated CPU core and you know you're getting your money's worth.  Also the 20% off for switching providers doesn't hurt either hehe.


They have a very good amount of bandwidth at most locations so im inclined to believe they're able to mitigate a lot more than 2Gbps (https://www.nfoservers.com/networklocations.php) but they don't make a mention of how much they can/are willing to mitigate before instilling a null-route on someone.


----------



## zyxmon (Dec 31, 2014)

Ramnode - 5


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

fcfc said:


> They have a very good amount of bandwidth at most locations so im inclined to believe they're able to mitigate a lot more than 2Gbps (https://www.nfoservers.com/networklocations.php) but they don't make a mention of how much they can/are willing to mitigate before instilling a null-route on someone.


Correct.

Sorry the reason why I state 2 Gbps is because that's their network commit in Los Angeles per node.  That's a really handy network graph though.  

Thanks for the information.  I've always seen NFOServers being used by many gameservers.  I knew they had to have something for DDoS mitigation.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 31, 2014)

BuyVM - 3 points

VPSDime - 1 point

highspeedweb/hostigation - 1 point

drmike - 2 

aldryc - 1.5 

halfeatenpie - 1.5 

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year Folks!*​*Set aside all differences between us, and let us all be a VPSBoard big happy family!*​


----------



## hcjake (Dec 31, 2014)

anynode - 5 points


----------



## cjuk (Dec 31, 2014)

Only started to get in to vps's half way through this year but my little experience of them I would have to vote.


Vpsdime 4


Brilliant on there hi ram plans and support.


Down side no storage plans in uk and no plan add any, any time soon 


Also i know they have had some ddos attacks in the last month that was resolved quick


Daily 1. Used for about 2 months not bad bit slow for me 11h to setup the vps not good.


Happy new year to u all wish u all the best in 2015


----------



## catatonic (Dec 31, 2014)

damnit MannDude, what's with the pm spam?!  

BuyVM - 3

Loving the anycast. Would be amazing if more providers could offer something like this.

freethought-internet - 2

I've been a customer for 5ish years now, and it's always been a good service for me.


----------



## jas88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Linode: 2 (My VM there recently marked its 10th birthday!)

Vultr. 2 (I'm new to them this year, but they seem good so far)

prgmr.com: 1 (Decent service and price for what I wanted)

Honourable mentions: Bytemark's BigV service (works OK, moved to SSD instead of SATA without raising prices; just not quite robust enough to take a point from the 3 above).

Dishonourable ones: Joyent (that whole "lifetime" bait-and-switch, still no IPv6, just "use an HE tunnel").


----------



## ndha (Dec 31, 2014)

My Vote :

2 - BuyVM

2 - dr.server

1 - Secure Dragon


----------



## mk-sam (Dec 31, 2014)

crissic.net - 2
digitalocean-2

blueVM-1


----------



## Falzo (Dec 31, 2014)

ramnode.com - 1

crissic.net - 1

vmbox.co - 1

filemedia.de - 1

df.eu/jiffybox - 1

HM: hosteurope, hetzner, online.net, OVH


----------



## sDsB (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi there,

This is an automated post sent to this thread to give you my votes:

GVH - 5

Have a happy and safe new year!

-sDsB


----------



## Amitz (Dec 31, 2014)

sDsB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is an automated post sent to this thread to give you my votes:
> 
> ...


Yep. GVH is great! Run! Run! Run!

http://www.gvh.net/

However, what does this have to do with VPS providers?


----------



## danni (Dec 31, 2014)

I currently only have a vps from cloud.net, but previously used Ramnode, so my votes will go as follow :

3 points Cloud.net
2 points Ramnode


----------



## amnesia (Dec 31, 2014)

5 points: Digital Ocean


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 31, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Yep. GVH is great! Run! Run! Run!
> 
> http://www.gvh.net/
> 
> However, what does this have to do with VPS providers?


I think he was referring to this GVH: *G*rand *V*iew *H*ealth's children's center https://www.gvh.org/patients-visitors/hospital-departments-services/childrens-center/ It is a well known fact that daycares play an important role in the VPS industry.


----------



## klimenta (Dec 31, 2014)

Vultr - 3 points (Anyone else gives you FreeBSD, uploading custom ISOs (I ran pfSense for a while) and free snapshots?

Atlantic.net - 1 point - Very good service, super fast provisioning

DigitalOcean - 1 point. I started with these guys. They are good, but many-many VPS providers are better than them now.


----------



## serverian (Dec 31, 2014)

ryanarp said:


> 2 - NoDistro
> 
> 2 - BuyVM
> 
> 1- Secure Dragon


It's nodisto!

-- servian


----------



## kendid (Dec 31, 2014)

Ramnode - 3 pts

Prometeus - 1 pt

BUYVM - 1 pt   

All three of these are awesome providers, and solid... BUYVM has added awesome features this year, which would get an additional point for honorable mention if it were possible...


----------



## blfr (Dec 31, 2014)

*RunAbove*: 4.

They run OpenStack, have great prices, and a lot of cool features (static hosting, power8, SDN soon). Digital Ocean is so last year 

*Inception/LowEndSpirit*: 1.

Hosting in the true spirit of a shoe string budget.

Honorable mention goes to *BuyVM*. I haven't used them in a while but anycast for the masses sounds like a killer service.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ramnode - 2

Digital Ocean - 2

SecureDragon - 1


----------



## D. Strout (Dec 31, 2014)

BuyVM gets 3 points from me for pure innovation, as well as customer service and community presence. I'd give them all five of my points, but I want to also give points (one each) to Crissic and RamNode for reliability. Final tally:


*BuyVM:* 3 points
*Crissic: *1 point
*RamNode:* 1 point


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2014)

Got rid of quite a few providers this year so I will have to vote for the two that I am still using 

3 points - Crissic, been using a VPS for a while now to host a few sites and have not had a single problem. Skylar seems a cool guy who is polite but to the point, keep it going for 2015!

2 points - FTPIt, used as a backup box and temp file store. Again no problems with the kit, just problems receiving emails from them so a couple of times I have been suspended for no payment. Mentioned it a couple of times but no one seems to care on that point  Technically, no problems which is all I really want!

Hopefully try a few new people in 2015 and see what happens at the next poll!


----------



## gaarai (Dec 31, 2014)

You guys have tempted me out of my lurking...

3 - Linode - Been with them for years and have always received excellent performance, features, and stability.

1 - Ramnode - Mainly used for testing and have always been impressed by the performance/price ratio.

1 - Digital Ocean - Great for quickly spinning up something to test.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 31, 2014)

blfr said:


> *RunAbove*: 4.
> 
> 
> They run OpenStack, have great prices, and a lot of cool features (static hosting, power8, SDN soon). Digital Ocean is so last year
> ...


Hipster.  HIPSTER!

Totally joking. I'm totally judging everyone here!!! With my Judgeful Eyes!


----------



## FHN-Eric (Dec 31, 2014)

Crissic - 2
They have top notch service, Skylar goes above and beyond, they even support open source projects which is a plus.

GoodHosting.co - 2
Also supportive of open source projects, they have good uptime, and friendly support.

Vultr - 1
I am voting for Vultr over digitalocean because when you compare features, Vultr has more locations, you have the option to have custom iso files uploaded, and finally, you can multiple ip addresses to a vm.


----------



## wendell (Dec 31, 2014)

Crissic - 2

Catalyst Host - 2

Ramnode - 1


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 31, 2014)

Prometeus - 1,5 points

Buyvm - 1,5 point

Ramnode - 0.8 point

Securedragon - 0.8 point

Digitalocean - 0.4 point


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 31, 2014)

*Best upcoming providers for this year*:

1. *LunaNode* -* 1 point -* A+ services and communication skills. Their support is always quick to communicate any ongoing issues and work with you to correct any problems.  

2. *UAServe*r (ITLDC) *- 1 point -* Been surprisingly stable and their staff is quick to communicate issues and correct them. 

3. *MyRSK* *- 1 point -* Has been a very stable provider this year and their new cloud platform and prices look tempting. 

4. *Ramnode* *- 1 point -* Lots of expansion this year as well as new products (DDoS Protection, etc),  Stable platform and great support, if needed. 

5. *ServerAstra - 1 point - *Very stable provider in Hungary.  Good at communicating issues and maintenance to their customers ahead of time. 

 

*Honorable Mentions* (_in no specific order_):

(_All of the below have offered stable reliable services over the year, in most cases support is quick to respond and resolve all issues_)

*newhost.ro* - Great stability, long term customer over 4 years now.

*EdgeVM* - <3 for their network

*Inception Hosting* - Stable platform, no need for any tickets this year.

*anyNode* - Stable platform, no need for any tickets this year.

*SecureDragon *- Stable platform, no need for any tickets this year.

*Prometeus* - Stable platform, no need for any tickets this year.

*Host1Plus* - For a provider who is providing exotic locations they do a good job of taking care of their nodes.

*Evorack* - Other than some intermittent network issues their platform has been stable.  Tickets can take more than a day to be replied to and support is not always helpful, but the server runs as expected for the most part. Been with them for 3+ years now.

*HeroicVPS* - Their platform has been stable but they have had problems with their billing panel and responding to clients tickets in a timely manor in the past.


----------



## MattKC (Dec 31, 2014)

SecureDragon - 2 points


Ramnode - 2 points


----------



## dabtech (Dec 31, 2014)

Cloudshards: 2

Ramnode: 1

VPSDime: 2


----------



## pcan (Dec 31, 2014)

Prometeus: 3

Lowendspirit (Inception): 1

SecureDragon: 1


----------



## Kalam (Dec 31, 2014)

BuyVM - 3

SecureDragon - 1

Ramnode - 1


----------



## Erawan (Dec 31, 2014)

What date is now?

Still allowed to vote?

- Prometeus for all points


----------



## Jamson (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like there's still time? If not, please delete (sorry!).

Nodisto: 3

Crissic: 2


----------



## blfr (Dec 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hipster.  HIPSTER!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2014)

Voting is over. New thread will be created sometime later today with the results. Welcome to 2015 everyone!


----------

